# 2000 Sentra MAF sensor connector removal



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

Can anyone help me by telling me how to remove the green electrical connector that is connected to the Mass Airflow sensor ? I am trying to open the MAF sensor to clean it but I am unable to remove the electrical connector that is linked to the MAF sensor.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's clipped on, there's a clip you have to press in with your finger to disconnect the wire connector.

be VERY, VERY careful attempting to clean that sucker, or you'll be out $500 replacing it!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Out of curiosity, why are you trying to clean it? As Mike said, be very very carefull, the MAF's do not respond well to being played with or cleaned... it will be an expensive mistake if you mess up whatever you are doing.


----------



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

Mike,
Thanks for your reply.

Initially I got the MIL for P0171 and P0174.Took it to the dealer , dealer changed the air filter and reset the MIL light. Dealer also suggested to change the MAF sensor as they thought the MAF was not working.They told me that the MIL will come back after 1-2 trips.

The MIL did not come back until I drove another 200 miles(i.e 7-8 trips). Last week, the MIL came back again. This time the code was P0171. So I wanted to clean the MAF sensor. Strangely during the last 3 days the MIL came on and went off automatically and back again and went off again. So yesterday I cleaned the MAF sensor with an Electronics cleaner.I tried to open the MAF sensor connector but it was struck, so I had to clean it without opening the MAF sensor connector. My car is now working fine and the MIL is not on. Hope it does not come back again.

Any advice from you guys.

Thanks,
Biplab


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Wow, you may be the first person I have heard of that succesfully cleaned the MAF without breaking it. The Nissan MAF's are notoriously delecate. Congrats, and hopefully it will hold up.


----------



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is a quick update on my MAF cleaning.

I have driven my car around 300 miles after cleaning the MAF sensor. The MIL (check engine) has not appeared yet. By the way I think I am getting better gas mileage after cleaning the MAF sensor. Hope this lasts....


----------

